
Show HN: Todo lists with time tracking - janvandenbroeke
https://tokkapp.com
======
janvandenbroeke
Hello everyone at HN,

We created this web app (mobile app in development) that combines todo lists
functionality with time tracking.

Feedback or questions welcome!

------
welder
If you're going to use a manual time tracker, basing it around a TODO list
makes sense. :)

------
tristanac
Mission for Mars for 48H is TOP

